# Ausable Trophy waters stretch



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has heard anything about a extened season on this stretch. I heard of a possible extened no kill season on this stretch. Has anyone heard anything recent about this?


----------



## Barrister (Jul 18, 2007)

Haven't heard anything, but I sure would enjoy it. I love that stretch of water -- it's where I grew up learning to fish a river with my dad.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

The river is closed in that section of the river.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

considering half of the current open season has water temps out of the normal "healthy, active fish" range, i see no reason not to have the season adjusted to when the fish are active and successful releases are possible. i mean sure its a put and take fishery so who cares how many people kill fish just by fishing in june, july and august but still...

how sweet would a reverse season be, where the river is open below mio from september until april, and then off limits may through august when the fish die if you even get them to roll at your fly.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd leave teh season as it is. Browns can spawn in peace in the fall and the bows spawn in the early spring. That's the point of closing the season. 

Just my $.02


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

they claim that there is little to no natural reproduction in this stretch. They heavily plant it every year also.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

nmufish said:


> they claim that there is little to no natural reproduction in this stretch. They heavily plant it every year also.


exactly. its basically a put and take fishery that somehow has trophy regs for almost all of its stretch (aside from the dam to powerlines section which is about 1/3 of a mile). that whole section needs to be open for everybody, including bait fisherman, because of how much of all our money goes into stocking it. we should be more worried about the summer temps and not fishing during that time period than avoiding the unsuccesful spawns.


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree,
the summer temps are killing the fish. fishing for them in the fall and spring when they are supposed to be spawning cant hurt since they dont spawn anyway.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you are referring to the Holy Waters, I thought that stretch of river was open all year long, for flies-only, C&R - only fishing.


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

The thread is in reference to the "trophy" waters below Mio...not the "holy waters"


----------

